# 1023e owners help please



## smithrd (Jul 21, 2012)

I am getting ready to take delivery of a 1023e. I purchased this without actually seeing the tractor. Upon arrival at the dealer I noticed the dash had a smaller display screen and wasn't like the model I test drove? What is the difference between the two dashes? Is it a earlier version of the tractor?


----------

